# My DIY Background Build



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all,
Thought I'd share my 3D background build.
The background will be going in my 29 gallon tank (30"x12"x18"). When I install the background, I will take out the ugly gravel and put in sand.
The styrofoam(8' by 1"):

















Carving started:

























The spots were there are little lines across are where I will carve out.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyone? Suggestions?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I would suggest siliconing together two pieces of the 1" foam and then start carving it out. If you try to do much carving at all on just one 1" piece your not going to be able to get any sort of "depth/3D" look to it and it will also be more pone to breaking while working on it.

Just a suggestion.

Steve


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Tanks for the suggestion, Steve. Unfortunately I already carved it out. I think it looks pretty good. Pics to come soon!

PS I pm'd you.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Got it carved out:









And sanded down:









Just need to pick up some drylok (Stupid hurricane) and spray paint and I'll be set!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Simple, but effective!


----------



## Potus (Dec 11, 2009)

It looks great! What are you doing for filtration and heating?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks! For filtration I'm staying with my Aqueon HOB and possibly may pick up another filter. For heating (don't kill me), I don't have a heater. I find that my house stays warm all year round.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

A good start. You able to find the drylok and paint colors yet?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Not yet. Power's still out.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh forgot you were in the N.E your fish still okay?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

yup. thanks.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm glad you and your fish are good. I'm sad for all the loss that New Englanders have suffered. Hurricanes are a fact of life here in Florida!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe you should come up and coach us!  
Alot of people are staying at hotels and one building even set up a "juice bar" outside. Needless to say, there is a mob of people. :lol:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Here in Florida..we DON'T get snow after a hurricane! It is 90 degree plus..trying to keep us and fish and food cool...lol And disasters like this either bring out the best or worst in people. I can't imagine NYC with people stacked so close together. I hope that they get the power on soon!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

At least everyone meets their neighbors. I just met a fellow fish head that lives in my building.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been doing some brainstorming... what do you guys think of using magnets to secure the background instead of silicone. Thoughts? Recommendations?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I know someone here did theirs that way...was it DanniGirl I think maybe?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok, got the gray drylok. Still looking for the spray paint.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Put on the drylok... pics to come.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Still waiting....you know the rules, no pics, didn't happin'!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Okay, pics
Drylok:








First Coat:








Second coat:








Spray paint:








And a special bonus pic of funny grammar from an LED strip:


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Lookin' good.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I've neglected to keep this thread up. I put some paint on almost a month ago.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

i would darken up the low spots in the cracks to give it a bit more depth. other than that im waiting for you to finish lol


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I did that last weekend! I'm slow at uploading. I'll try this weekend.


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't mean to hijack your thread but, how do you know which kind of spray paint is safe. I'm having a hard time finding krylon around here but all most everywhere has rust oleum. I've searched but it gets frustrating.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I guess you just try. I used Krylon and Rustoleum because others have used them with no problems, and that's what Steve C used on his BG.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

You want to look for any paint that is for Plastic. Rustoleum makes a "plastic" paint series which I have used with no problems as well as Krylon Fusion. So either one of those will work fine. I'm sure there may be others, but those are the two I have had personal experience with and no ill effects.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Shaded in:


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

update....


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I haven't had time to do anything. Although I may order the magnets by the end of the week.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Finally getting back to this... got it in the tank! Decided against magnets and went with silicone.


----------

